# Sharpen Up On C6 & C9 Drill



## flash416 (21 Apr 2009)

I've been lacking in my drill lately due to not having touched a machine gun in a while. Is there anywhere where I see the drill in order and possibly get a refresher? If unavaliable anywhere would someone do me the favor of listing the drills? 

E.g. Stoppage 1st time, 2nd.. Barrel change, change gas plug to different setting, saftey percautions, etc..


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Apr 2009)

Have you asked at your unit for a copy of the handouts on these drills?


----------



## dangerboy (21 Apr 2009)

The best thing would be to ask your Sect Comd or 2IC to go over the drills with you, if for whatever reason they can't do that ask if you can sign out the weapons pams.


----------



## Franko (21 Apr 2009)

Reading about them does jack...you need muscle memory.

Do what dangerboy suggested plus get the weapon, better yet get your unit to run some weapons refresher from time to time.

Regards


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2009)

Memorizing steps set out in a book will not help you. Physical attention to the drills is the only way to make it work. That's why they are called drills. Muscle memory becomes instinctive, and your body will only learn that, by doing it.

You need the equipment and someone to correct your mistakes as soon as you make them.

There is no other way.

Doing C6 & C9 drills by learning them from a book is like reading a book on neurosurgery and saying that makes you a brain surgeon.


----------

